# conveyancing - expert



## 091october (28 Dec 2010)

can anyone recommend a conveyancing expert  ? re: boundary dispute for example.


----------



## onq (28 Dec 2010)

Boundary dispute law has changed enormously in the last year or so with the introduction of the Land and Conveyancing Law Reform Act 2009

Chapter 3 refers.

I cannot recommend any firm, because they are all as good as their last job.

A client of mine has have found Jeanne Cullen of 
Margetson and Greene Solicitors
35 Baggot Street Lower Dublin 2.
01-6761916

- to be competent in conveyancing.


I have also worked with the below firm who have always provided a client of mine with a competent service.

Lavelle Coleman Solicitors
         20 On Hatch,
        Lower Hatch Street,
        Dublin 2,
        Ireland.

         T: +353 1 6445800
        F: +353 1 6614581
        E: law@lavellecoleman.ie 


Finally Ivor Fitzpatrick & Co. also have provided what seems to be a competent service to another client of mine.

Ivor Fitzpatrick & Company Solicitors
              44-45 St. Stephen's Green
              Dublin 2, Ireland              DX No. 
              53 Dublin
             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Telephone[/FONT]
              +353 1 678 7000
             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Facsimile[/FONT]
              +353 1 678 7004
             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]E-Mail[/FONT]
info@ivorfitzpatrick.ie
Website
www.ivorfitzpatrick.ie


These are roughly in increasing order of size and cost.
You pays yer money and you takes yer choice!

It is likely these solicitors will require a building professional to inspect, take photographs and swear.
Depending on the problem they will advise on whether you need an architect, and engineer or a chartered surveyor or a combination of same.

ONQ.


----------



## nuac (29 Dec 2010)

Most boundary dispute issues are resolved at Circuit Court level.

Solicitors who normally take Equity cases in the C C would be competent to deal with a boundary dispute.

It is important to select an engineer or architect who is used to preparing maps for and attending that particular court.

Before litigation breaks out try to arrange a meeting on site with parties and technical advisers.    Many judges will not take such a case unless there has been such a meeting.


----------



## onq (30 Dec 2010)

+1 what Nuac has posted.

Apart from both sides seeking to mitigate their respective losses by being reasonable and not rushing to court, it can be very difficult to sort our a boundary dispute in a court of law where it can be crystal clear "on the ground".

If agreements are made either _de novo_ or varying an existing lease make sure both parties enter into formal binding accords properly recorded with a deed of rectification or as a burden on one or the other lease/title documents or through some other formal and approved means acceptable to all involved, including the professionals - their P.I.Cover may limit what they can sign off on or agree to.

Otherwise you might be surprised what some learned Counsel will say when the other party asserts their rights at some future point in time.
I learned my lesson some years ago, where an unrecorded variation to existing right to discharge over another's land resulted in a later dispute.
This led to a significant outlay on my part to buy a hard copy of "The Law of Easement and Profits á Prendre" to support submissions made to Counsel to bolster my client's position.

Should this matter not be resolved and proceed to court make sure your building professional has the necessary experience and presentation skills not only to give oral and documentary evidence but also to present information photographically and in drawn format sufficiently well enough to explain matters to a court of law.

Otherwise what can seem clear cut on the ground can be clear as mud in court and you might suffer an undeserved reversal of fortune.

ONQ.


----------



## Kurt01 (31 Mar 2011)

091october said:


> can anyone recommend a conveyancing expert  ? re: boundary dispute for example.



When you sell or buy a house or property, you will need a conveyancing service. A conveyancer will do the complicated legal works and facilitate you at your best interests. There are lots of cheap conveyancing agents available these days, finding the best one is not a difficult task with the help of internet.


----------

